# Louisiana Madness



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Not to throw another wrench in the cog here but I am just catching wind of water access issues starting to reach Delacroix, LA. Particularly in the Horsepower Canal and over by Oak River for anyone familiar with the area. It is on the west side of Delacroix but my (very rudimentary) understanding is that it is land owned by the Delacroix Land Corp. They own a bunch of marsh in St. Bernard. Hang on, it'll get worse before it gets better.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Everyone always said the east side wasn't as bad as the west side but Delacroix has always been private. If Delacroix Land Corp wanted to they could gate the whole thing.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Most guys I know have not had any issues (yet) fishing the Delacroix area but then we also do not go into that area during duck season to help minimize potential conflicts.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Most guys I know have not had any issues (yet) fishing the Delacroix area but then we also do not go into that area during duck season to help minimize potential conflicts.


That's great for them. I have not personally had any on-the-water issues in Delacroix but I know people who have had a goddamn helicopter chase them around. 

It's important to note that this is not about the few tourists who fish the interior of Delacroix outside of duck season. It's about an entire community and economy built on access to the marsh and how these gates will impact them.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The bottom line is that LA is quickly becoming known as the Sportsman's Stayaway instead of Sportsman's Paradise.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well its pretty official. Delacroix Corporation has erected pilings to block off access to much of the western part of the area. 

https://www.lafishblog.com/delacroix-closed-to-fishing/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Will the Supreme Court uphold the state of Louisiana taking back the mean tide line? When Louisiana(and all other coastal states) was admitted to the USA, the state was granted all of the mean tide lands which of course included minerals. Corrupt politicians sold the land to corrupt buyers. One of the reasons Louisiana government finances have lagged behind. Current land owners could be grandfathered in to minerals and structures but no additional structures or minerals.


----------

